# Altima vs. Altima



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

Here is video of me vs. scottlny at the track. Scott kicks my ass. The quality of the vid is mediocre so you cant see the E.T.'s from my compression. So they are me 15.05 Scott 14.78.

http://www.stevecomando.com/video/Hal_Scott2.mov


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

you =


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

**my'02altima** said:


> *Here is video of me vs. scottlny at the track. Scott kicks my ass. The quality of the vid is mediocre so you cant see the E.T.'s from my compression. So they are me 15.05 Scott 14.78.
> 
> http://www.stevecomando.com/video/Hal_Scott2.mov *


Driving lessons are in need.  You should have whipped his A$$ in a 5-speed.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

You're absolutley right...but there are factors to take into account. I was running completely stock and Scott was runnin w/ CAI and Magnaflow exhaust. And I lost a lot of time do to wheel spin. What can I say I SUCK. Plus he had about a hundred pound advantage do to our wieght differences


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Altima vs. Altima*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Driving lessons are in need.  You should have whipped his A$$ in a 5-speed. *


What was I granny shifting when I should have been double clutching


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Altima vs. Altima*



**my'02altima** said:


> *What was I granny shifting when I should have been double clutching  *


Yeah, that too! 

For that 15 seconds, you're free.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL
Ask any true racer


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *you =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Has nothing to do with this thread, Do you know these girls?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Has nothing to do with this thread, Do you know these girls? *


I wish


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

lol, what's CAI? Intake ?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

mr_nemesis2003 said:


> *lol, what's CAI? Intake ? *


Yup, *C*old *A*ir *I*ntake


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I was blowing my leaves this AM (don't get smart) and something hit me....Why doesn't someone mount one on the intake and see how it works/////That is a lot of forced cold air


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I was blowing my leaves this AM (don't get smart) and something hit me....Why doesn't someone mount one on the intake and see how it works/////That is a lot of forced cold air *


http://www.electricsupercharger.com/

Here it is!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OH 2...Well I guess i am too late...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Has nothing to do with this thread, Do you know these girls? *


I like to keep abreast of things. This is Slurppie`s harem


----------

